# Weird crushes...



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Anybody have a crush on someone and you didn't know why the fudge it was happening?

I like watching westerns, and I love the spaghetti classics with clint eastwood. Lee Van Cleef played the bad guy role in a few of the movies. After watching them, man...










I looked him up and he died some years back, and I saw pictures of him aged, but the way he acted in those movies...









Hope my bf isn't reading any of this...Anybody wanna join in?

~Elegant


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the brother on Clueless. lol. well....he isnt her BROTHER....i still dont feel right about how they end up in the movie.....LOL


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

I may as well hop on in-

I'm NOT a pedophile-REALLY. but....I find the actor that plays Harry Potter just adorable. 
Maybe I'm a sicko.....I could (Literally) be his mother.

I also find Geddy Lee from RUSH hot, and My husband tells me that the fact that I have the ULTRA HOTS for Sean Connery makes me a sicko.
(Ok-I like young boys and old men...I need help)

OOOH- I also adore bald men-(I DO need help) I love Ed Harris, Montel Williams, and thought Yule Brenner was hot too.

Anyone want to analyze that?


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Dec 27 2004, 08:12 AM
> *I may as well hop on in-
> 
> I'm NOT a pedophile-REALLY. but....I find the actor that plays Harry Potter just adorable.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I would have to say from the time my dad took me to see ROCKY in the movies back in 1978 i will be 37 this new years eve , i have a crush on sysvester stalone SP? he was great in the first 3 movies and i wanted a husband like him when i was 10


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Dec 26 2004, 08:59 PM
> *Anybody have a crush on someone and you didn't know why the fudge it was happening?
> 
> I like watching westerns, and I love the spaghetti classics with clint eastwood.  Lee Van Cleef played the bad guy role in a few of the movies.  After watching them, man...
> ...


[/QUOTE]














I'm a HUGE spaghetti western fan!!! I can't believe I'm not the only girl into them!! Clint Eastwood was soooooooo hot in those movies! Clint's always been my movie star crush.. even now that he's all grizzled and old, I still find him attractive!









This is my ode to Clint as Dirty Harry:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm showing my age folks. I've had a mad crush on Robert Redford since the days of "The Way We Were". I don't think he's aged as well as Clint, but he is still a fine looking man in my eyes!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I think Tom Cruise (especially in Top Gun) is hot. I also think Richard Gere and Hugh Grant are sexy...there are probably more, but I can't think of any more right now off the top of my head.

In the music world, I often lust over Kenny Chesney in his wranglers and Tim McGraw...







Alot of times I like a singer not only for their looks, but also for the type of songs they write/sing. Somehow this gives you a glimpse into their soul/inner self... and that makes them more/less attractive in my eyes, regardless of the overall outward appearance.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My crush is Chris Noth (Mr. Big) from Sex and the City....









Yes, Tlunn.... Richard Gere.... one of my favorites!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I left out George Clooney...how could I forget him?!








I also agree that Dean Cain is nice...hmmm...let's see...I know there are more! HA HA!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

George Clooney gets my vote, and Richard Gere too.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

whoa whoa whoa, enuf of the men talk, terri hatcher










hehe, had to add a new smiley for this one


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

yes dean cain he is very handsome!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltx3_@Dec 27 2004, 07:42 PM
> *George Clooney gets my vote, and Richard Gere too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25634*


[/QUOTE]








Hey I forgot George Clooney, too... so my list is:
Chris Noth, Richard Gere, and George Clooney ...









OK.. who else did I forget!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Dec 27 2004, 07:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









That smiley is TOO cute!!! LOL








Yeah, we need some more "men" opinions!!! I know my husband would give a great big agreement for Terri Hatcher...also Faith Hill...Jessica Simpson...I know he has more too-just can't think of any for him right now...


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Nuff said!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I think Vin Diesel is hot hot hot!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Dude, did like, none of ya'll watch TROY? How can you forget the Bradster?! And Patrick Dempsey looked mighty fine in Sweet Home Alabama. And Johnny Depp...yeah I'd do him. LOL


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think orlando bloom is pretty hot!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 27 2004, 11:36 PM
> *Dude, did like, none of ya'll watch TROY?  How can you forget the Bradster?!  And Patrick Dempsey looked mighty fine in Sweet Home Alabama.  And Johnny Depp...yeah I'd do him. LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25672*


[/QUOTE]


Ok, yeah Patrick Dempsey in Sweet Home Alabama was MIGHTY sexy!!!







Not a Depp fan, but DeCaprio is pretty cute with his baby face...







Patrick Swayze still makes my heart pitter patter...after Dirty Dancing and Ghost...







My list keeps getting longer and longer...Oh, and Eric McCormack (sp?) that plays Will on "Will and Grace" is a looker in my book-







Let me sleep on it-I will have more by morning...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 27 2004, 11:04 PM
> *Let me sleep on it...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25682*


[/QUOTE]

Yeah, we know who you want to sleep on!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Okay, these aren't weird crushes but heres my list...








(I agree) George Clooney, Matt Damon, Orlando Bloom, Paul Walker, Colin Farrell (sp?), Jude Law, Adam Levine (kinda cute too), Gavin Rossdale (Gwen is a lucky woman!!).

LadyMontava & Paris'Mom-- LOVE THE PICTURES!!!





















*drooling*









Those foreign men are HOT!!


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

I thought this was about strange crushes not normal hottie ones!


Toby Keith is on my list, Colin Farrell, Tim McGraw, Michael Beihn, Kurt Russell, Brad Pitt, Mel Gibson...Yum-EEE!!!

There's more, oh yes, there's more....lemme think....


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

no Leonardo Dicaprio fans? He can be hot. I think the guy from the band Sugar Ray is hot... Mark McGrath. I love those pics girls! Post some more!!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Definitely Brad Pitt is my type.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

love love love Brad Pitt....my number 2 is Matthew McConaughey!!!!!! 
























Okay....now looking at these two pics they are back to a tie!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just thought of another one! Keanu Reeves... he was such a cutie pie in _Something's Gotta Give_....







I "fell" for him many years ago when he did _A Walk in the Clouds_...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Dec 28 2004, 09:51 AM
> *love love love Brad Pitt....my number 2 is Matthew McConaughey!!!!!!
> [
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yep, Matthew is another hunk... forgot about him.... my list keeps growing!! Pitt "ain't" bad either!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I would have to agree with Brad Pitt.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 28 2004, 08:49 AM
> *no Leonardo Dicaprio fans?  He can be hot.  I think the guy from the band Sugar Ray is hot... Mark McGrath.  I love those pics girls!  Post some more!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I say I liked Leonardo Decaprio...didn't I...? Willhave to double check...eh he...




> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Dec 28 2004, 10:36 AM
> *I remember watching a movie on TV that had a black-haired guy singing and playing a guitar.  I think he was on a train, but I'm not sure....I was in 3rd or 4th grade.  I decided then and there that we were going to get married.  Alas, I didn't know his name.  A couple years later I saw him again on a TV movie.  His name was Elvis Presely.  I let my mother know who her future son-in-law would be and she had to break it to me that he was dead.  I was CRUSHED.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25767*


[/QUOTE]


That is so funny...that you were so young!!! I will agree that Elvis was pretty hot...not a mad fan...but he is pretty cute.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I totally forgot about Prince William.... I think he is really cute!!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Dec 28 2004, 09:51 AM
> *love love love Brad Pitt....my number 2 is Matthew McConaughey!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I married Brad Pitt's brother, Stu....you know, Stu Pitt? (not really, I just couldn't resist)


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Brad Pitt is friggen gorgeous (of course), Vin Diesel is pretty great looking, but my all time TV crush is Julian McMahon







......He plays Christian Troy on Nip/Tuck, and he used to be on Charmed as Cole Turner.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Matthew McConaughey!!!!







Also Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

I only like one person. He's not famous. And he's short. Same age as me.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I think Edward Norton is hot....


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Dec 29 2004, 05:22 AM
> *I LOVE LOVE LOVE Matthew McConaughey!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I LOVE THEM TOO!


----------

